# Camera recommendation



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I rented a ridgid see snake, out of my budget for now any other suggestions for an intro level? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Most likely you're talking about the full size Ridgid rental camera. For residential and light commercial my entry level Ridgid works great.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I picked up a custom eyes. Works pretty good. Ridgid camera head, wifi, battery operated. Camera head became water logged after 2-3 months, replaced with a rebuilt head, 2 year warranty. Batteries last a very long time. You need a tablet or smartphone as a monitor. 

Eventually I'll get a ridgid, but this one pays for itself and me. Decent customer service, you can haggle with them a bit. Came with a locator too. I've had it for ~ 1-1/2 years?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Ive seen some cameras for under 1k, I just dont have the several thousands to spend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't either. Still paying on it. Helps on taxes, it works, makes it's payment, durable so far. I've even watched my cutter spin with it.

I've had the displeasure of using one of those $1k cameras. You might make $1,500 before your embarrassed in front of a customer with a new looking camera doesn't work.

Took me some time to make the plunge. You need to be in the $5-6k+ range for a basic set up. 

Some weeks I do three, next week none.

Big upsell, I give a six month warranty against roots on a main with a $65 discount cabling and video. People love discounts and extended warranties! Video adds a half hour tops?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah I know a guy who inspects for free because of how many dig up jobs he gets from it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Yeah I know a guy who inspects for free because of how many dig up jobs he gets from it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a golden fricken ticket if I ever saw one! Charge your HO the going rate for an inspection, split it 50/50 with your buddy. Be there yourself. He doesn't charge, so give him a kick back!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

First camera I purchased was one of those 1k ones...After the 2nd replacement i decided to pony up and get a real one. 

Insight Vision- camera

It has WiFi and can stream right to your clients phone while your in the crawlspace with the spiders.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> First camera I purchased was one of those 1k ones...After the 2nd replacement i decided to pony up and get a real one.
> 
> Insight Vision- camera
> 
> It has WiFi and can stream right to your clients phone while your in the crawlspace with the spiders.


Same with mine. They just have to download the app. 

Crazy how much our trade can change in what seems like yesterday. First camera I used was B&W VHS. At the time that thing was b!thcin!


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Two years ago, I got the fever, after seeing how much the guy I used to camera my jobs, was making !
Under 100', in and out- $450 ! Took 15-20 minutes. Took me a while to talk my 50/50 partner, in business and "life" to use our 800 + credit score to buy a Rigid RM200 and CS6 monitor. It had 200' of cable, on screen distance traveled, color camera, self leveling head, take still photo's as you go, a "Sonde" frequency in the camera head to send a signal for locating, the "Scout" hand held locator. Plug a USB thumb drive in it, to record and give the homeowner. You can record your voice over descriptions and comments. Written on screen job name, address, etc. Locate the exact position and depth. Upload all the info and recording to a program, for storing, and emailing a copy. The app lets you communicate with Rigid directly, or questions and trouble shooting. 
The retail cost at the time was about $11K, I was able to get it for $8K. I charge $475 for less than 100', and a thumb drive copy. Over 100' is another $75, then depending if I have to go back in a second time, due to discovering more roots, that need to be removed, it varies. So far, it has paid for itself, no problems, or failures at all(Knock on wood). I live not to far from an authorized repair location, so at least that would cut down on the shipping, for a repair. They have come out with more advanced monitors now,that are pretty expensive, and I thought "I" paid a lot !! One thing I can say is, after all the years of snaking and getting bound up, and wondering and taking a guess at what the actual problem is, "before" it is dug up, takes away quite a bit of anxiety !!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A camera is the next step and well worth the investment, which is a big one!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

A quality inspection camera is your best gateway towards a new revenue stream. Having the right camera and locator and being familiar with how they both work has really opened the door for me with realtors and construction companies. I actually was asked to give a 15 min presentation on sewer camera inspections to a large realtor network group in a few weeks. $$$$$$$$

Dont skimp, and do your research to look at which one will complement you. Most of the top end ones are not very different, but have slightly diff set-ups.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

In theory, get a loan for a Ridgid camera purchase and let the customers pay for it. My 100's and 200 paid for themselves in less than a year. I think we still have a loan we're paying off on a 200' package with cs65 monitor and seek tech 60 locator but not sure. I like auto draft payments.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

With my camera job money I deduct tax, gas and a little bit to put toward insurance and what not and transfer the rest to the loan, unless there's some other bill due like registration or property taxes. I like to keep a running balance in my account for repairs like a $3k transfer case for my wife's Journey. Should be paid off by the end of year.


----------

